# Aftermarket Stereo



## johnnymac09 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello,

I have just purchased a 2002 Nissan Maxima GLE. The car is great, but the CD player skips like crazy. I understand this a common problem, so I would like to replace the head unit with an aftermarket one. I have the premium BOSE system with 6 disc in dash and tape deck. It has the subwoofer and steering wheel mounted audio controls. I know there is a special wiring harness to hook up the BOSE amplifier and speakers, I am also aware that there is an adaptor to connect the steering wheel audio controls. 

My question is, how difficult is it to connect the steering wheel controls to said adaptor? Is there a wiring diagram to follow? 

Also, I have the trip computer on the dash that tells me the temperature outside and current gas mileage etc. Will putting in an aftermarket stereo affect this? 

Thank you.


----------



## 02_6spd_TX (Jan 4, 2011)

FWIW,

I just replaced my bose HU with a kenwood DX616. The bose adapter plugs right in to the HU's preouts. It works fine, but volume is noticeably lower than factory HU.

I did not connect any steering wheel control adapter and my "MODE" button that toggles through the temp, mileage, etc. no longer functions.

I will update you when I have restored this function. Currently, I'm looking at gutting the whole bose amp / speaker set up and replacing with an after market 4 ohm system (instead of the 1 ohm Bose equipment).


----------

